# Green Menu - Red Menu (Engineering Menu)



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

So just check to see anyone found out how to enable the green Menu yet ? I was able to turn on the Red Menu though not much in it to play around.

The battery is almost flat out so gonna try again tomorrow for Green Menu.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

there is no green menu for the vc and the red one doesn't have useful things to change...and I don't remember which buttons you need to show it up..


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> there is no green menu for the vc and the red one doesn't have useful things to change...and I don't remember which buttons you need to show it up..


sorry but respectfully disagree.

I just need to find the right security code for 5F and then turn the developer Menu on. That's it


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

SUIt yourself..I bet you won't find anything useful..


----------

